# Kings vs Spurs...Mavs view



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont know who to root for...I normaly root for the Spurs because theyre a Texas team...but if they lose were only 2.5 games behind them...if they win we move into the #4 spot...I guess the BEST thing long term is for the Kings to win...



Random Thoughts?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I dont know who to root for...I normaly root for the Spurs because theyre a Texas team...but if they lose were only 2.5 games behind them...if they win we move into the #4 spot...I guess the BEST thing long term is for the Kings to win...
> 
> 
> ...


well I'm pulling for the kings. the spurs are on an emotional high after that win last night and if the kings win we are only a game behind them so that's not too bad especially since we still have 3 more games against sac. I'd rather have the sonics drop into that 4/5 seed spot and let the kings face someone else in round 1. sick of facing those guys


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think the Kings are gonna be easier to fight with over the long haul than the Spurs. So I'm going for the Spurs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, doesn't matter. Spurs are blowing the heck out of the Kings now..


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah the Spurs manhandled them. But i was going for the Spurs anyway.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's kind of funny, but I saw some Mavs fans say they root for the Spurs. For me, I root for Dallas against everybody but the Spurs. That's pretty weird, considering we're rivals.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> It's kind of funny, but I saw some Mavs fans say they root for the Spurs. For me, I root for Dallas against everybody but the Spurs. That's pretty weird, considering we're rivals.


I was actually born in san antonio but man I hate the spurs


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> I was actually born in san antonio but man I hate the spurs


How come? You should like your hometown team.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> How come? You should like your hometown team.


dallas is my home i've lived here my whole life. we left san antonio when i was 3


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Good job Sacto 

Well at least we got the 4th seed for now.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> It's kind of funny, but I saw some Mavs fans say they root for the Spurs. For me, I root for Dallas against everybody but the Spurs. That's pretty weird, considering we're rivals.


Same exact way for me. I love watching SA play and have always like the way they played and how they competed. I only root against them when they are playing Dallas.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Good job Sacto
> 
> Well at least we got the 4th seed for now.


mavs are still seeded 5th in the west because the kings have a better conference record

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/standings


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

NBA.com has us 4th.
http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

damn!!! theyre playing again already...gues I gotta root for Sacto...**** that...go Spurs...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Either way it benefits us so it doesn't matter whom I root for. If Sacto wins then we move a half game closer to San Antonio and if Sacto wins then we gain a half game in the standings for the fourth seed.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, I know it's late but I root for the Kings over the Spurs

a) They bring the Spurs half a game within striking distance
B) They move half a game closer to overtaking the Suns, who I'd much rather face in the first round


----------

